# Sunblock



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Any ideas on a completely natural, chemical free sunblock for dogs? I'm asking for a friend who has a very thin haired, white, pink nosed pitbull.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Amazon.com: Blue Lizard Australian Sunscreen SPF 30+ Sport, 3-Ounce: Beauty

I use that for myself, and my brat... I burn easily, i guess Tobi got my skin :lol: i've been out in the sun for about 6 hours with this all over me, as well as Tobi, (ears, nose, belly,neck,etc) and neither of us got burned.. i swear by these guys now. coppertone didn't pass the test on me last summer 

I know it's not completely natural... but it's getting there... Zinc oxide cream might be the best you'll get, i think you can get up to like 40% ZO creams.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I suggested this on Donna's thread for little hairless Nat and if you didn't read it then I'll suggest it here. 

Nick and I are getting a xolo next spring so I have been doing a ton of research on them and I have found that, the lighter colored dogs as well as the butterfly xolos (dark skinned with white spots on their legs and bellies) need to be sunscreened all over (lighter colored dogs) and on their spots (butterflies). 

You could probably ask any kind of American Hairless Terrier, Peruvian Inca Orchid, Peruvian Hairless, Chinese Crested, or Xoloitzcuintli group/owner about what they use for their dogs and, because so many of them likely have sunblock for their dogs, you are bound to have some all natural suggestions pop up. 

I know for a fact that there is a xolo group on yahoo. There is also a group on facebook called the Xolo Rescue League who takes in and rehomes all of the hairless breeds and a lot of the owners and fosters comment there all the time. You could post a question there and see what answers you get. 

I know they aren't the same breed as the dog you are asking about but I figure the people with hairless dogs are the ones who are likely to know more (as a whole) about sunblock for dogs than owners of other breeds.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I use the Zinc Oxide because it's thick and doesn't seem to absorb too much into the skin..It just sits on top and I wipe it off when we are out of the sun for the day.. Although my dogs aren't out in it for hrs. on end


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I used baby sunblock when Java's legs/butt were shaved for surgery.
If it's safe enough for babies, it's safe enough for my pups.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I use Waterbabies SPF 50 kids sunscreen on Mouse. Her skin burns through her very short fur, especially on her head and ears. She also wears a t-shirt (so I dont have to put sunscreen on her whole body).


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I just bought the generic for Waterbabies SPF 50 and it's a spray so should be easy to apply. I'm gonna use it on Nat and Toby. Got it 3 days ago and haven't used it yet because it's been drizzling rain ever since. :frown:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well this is the best one I've come across so far...


Sunscreen -Sunblock -Sun Block -Sun Screen -Baby Sunscreen -Baby Sunblock | Seventh Generation


----------

